# Kingston NY Spring Model Train Show March 19th



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Spring Event this year is Sunday March 19th. New vendors Great food, Hudson Valley large scale club, UC Lego club, Saugerties N Scale club Newburg O and others this year for display's. Test Track and some really good deals along with 5 Estates being liquidated HO/O Scale. and a ever growing presence of large scale deals.Train doctor on staff, and Raffles all day long along with free give aways. Show is filled up vendors wise and we are selling spaces outdoors again. See ya there......


Kingston N.Y. Model Train and Railroad Hobby Show. Murphy Midtown Center, 467 Broadway. Sunday, March 19th 2017 10:00am-4:00pm. Adults $6.00, kids under 12 $1.00. 11,000 sq.ft. Operating layouts, dealer, vendor tables. Largest model train and hobby show in Ulster County.

http://kingstontrainshow.com/
Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

This show Has not been canceled. Still on for March 19,2017 so come on out. Later RJD


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi RJ,

If Nick S. is in attendance at the show, say hello to him for me,

Thanks,
-Ted


----------

